# Thank You - from Cinderella



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

First, thanks to Megan for picking Cinderella as the cat for her contest. And a very special *thank you *to XansArt, Des, Kate (Gypsy Girl), Shirley (Nekoyoukai) and *Jessica*. The pictures were so amazing and beautiful. I've saved them all to my computer and have already sent them to my friends. 

Thank you all again! :luv

Marie

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

You're welcome indeed. Cinderella's a beautiful subject.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

The artwork was all terrific! What a nice keepsake for you, Marie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, it will be! All of the art work was lovely. Jessica, you had a great inspiration! I loved it.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

You're very welcome, Marie (and Cinderella!).  *Hugs To Both of You*

Everyone did a great job, too.


----------

